# Cooper



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Here he is with a Accutron Astronaut


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

I love these watches


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks a huge lump!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> that looks a huge lump!


They are quite small







off the top of my head, with out measuring it about 37mm at the most.

Here's mine










Mike


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> that looks a huge lump!


Nah they are quite the right size, a perfect watch if your interested in the real history of them


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Isn't your 24 hour hand out of adjustment, Astro?

Here is my more unusual 1967 Astronaut, since it has a white dial.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

They are an interesting piece of history and I do like them, however I prefer my piece of NASA history


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> They are an interesting piece of history and I do like them, however I prefer my piece of NASA history


what have you got howard


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > They are an interesting piece of history and I do like them, however I prefer my piece of NASA history
> ...


Neil Armstrong`s underpants?









Sorry, I`m guessing you`ve somehow got a watch that a NASA Astronaut actually wore in space


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

strange_too said:


> They are an interesting piece of history and I do like them, however I prefer my piece of NASA history


There is actually a story the Accutron Astronaut was used in the Module as a backup timer, by Armstrong, he also wore the Speedmaster, so wearing both watches, but the Astronaut was Classed as Onboard equipment for Nasa . But i have all the main watches .


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Isn't your 24 hour hand out of adjustment, Astro?
> 
> Here is my more unusual 1967 Astronaut, since it has a white dial.


 from the Angle i took the shot, you dont get a straight picture of the dial.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks in very good condition to for '67, mine is a '64 as reference to the caseback, i quite fancy gold Astronaut but i cannot find them for gold dust







. There was one a few month back onthe Bay but it got snapped up fast.



watchnutz said:


> Isn't your 24 hour hand out of adjustment, Astro?
> 
> Here is my more unusual 1967 Astronaut, since it has a white dial.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is some more information

More information on the Astronauts and history


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It's not the angle. As I understand it, the hand with the arrow should show the hour based on 24 hour or military time using the bezel. This also indicates whether it is AM or PM. For instance in your upper shot the time is 8:49. In military time it should either be 08:49 or 20:49. Your watch is showing 02:49 on the 24 hour bezel. In the lower photo the time is either 12:36 AM or 24:36 PM . Your arrow indicates 18:36. It appears your arrow hand is off by 6 hours.

Notice on Mike's the time is either 08:33 or 20:33. The arrow indicates it is 20:33 or 8:33 PM

On mine the time is either 02:06 or 14:06. The arrow indicates it is 14:06 or 2:36 PM

A quick reference for AM or PM is if the arrow is on the left half of the dial it is PM and if on the right it ia AM


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> It's not the angle. As I understand it, the hand with the arrow should show the hour based on 24 hour or military time using the bezel. This also indicates whether it is AM or PM. For instance in your upper shot the time is 8:49. In military time it should either be 08:49 or 20:49. Your watch is showing 02:49 on the 24 hour bezel. In the lower photo the time is either 12:36 AM or 24:36 PM . Your arrow indicates 18:36. It appears your arrow hand is off by 6 hours.
> 
> Notice on Mike's the time is either 08:33 or 20:33. The arrow indicates it is 20:33 or 8:33 PM
> 
> ...


See what you mean, not something that really bothers me as i could just rotate the bezel to show that anyway


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That is true except the real purpose of rotating the bezel is for different time zones. When it is aligned as we all show, it is the same time zone . By all means if it doesn't bother you than have at it, it's your watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Uh Oh...looks like mine is "off" as well Bill....never noticed that before.









Luckily the person who sold it to me several years ago is still an active Forum member, so I will ask for a full refund. 

JoT, where are you?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Calm down!







Yours is not off, the bezel is just turned one hr. However, if because of that defect you want to toss it out, I'll get rid of it for you.


----------

